

Eastern Europe: Who's Holding Up Moldova? - spdionis
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2015/08/eastern-europe?fsrc=scn/fb/te/bl/ed/whosholdlingupmoldova

======
jseeff
I can't believe I had not heard about this before today! That is really crazy,
all the more so in an era (thanks USA and FATCA) of increased
internationalisation of bank regulation....

~~~
jseeff
A related article with a bit more detail:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33166383](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33166383)

